# What If Audi Joined F1?



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Audi F1. The very idea is makes the heart skip a beat as if you’re thinking of something a bit taboo. Though everyone and their brother, sister and second cousin twice removed have whispered the unfounded rumors on internet forums and even on some news pages, most know that the likelihood of it actually happening is slim-to-none. Having invested considerably in the diesel R10 Le Mans program and shown a clear preference for participating in series where they can maximize on race-to-road technology development, it’s a very safe assumption to say that Audi won’t be going into Formula One any time soon. Still, seeing those four silver rings plastered on an F1 racecar is enough to cause some talk around the water cooler. All the better if such an sight is a super-detailed CGI based on an actual F1 chassis, as has been created by the talented Australian architect and designer Kim Stapleton.
* Full Story *


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: What If Audi Joined F1? ([email protected])*

Awesome! I think Audi needs to be in F1 one day to really showcase their engineering prowess. Le Mans is great, but it certainly does not have as large a fan base as F1, the most watched sport in the world.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: What If Audi Joined F1? ([email protected])*

I just noticed that "Michelin" is reversed on the sidewalls in this image... intentional?


----------



## R10_Telemetry (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: What If Audi Joined F1? (QUATTR0)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QUATTR0* »_I think Audi needs to be in F1 one day to really showcase their engineering prowess.

Unfortunately, F1 is too restrictive and directly hinders Audi's ability to showcase it's engineering prowess. This is precisely why Audi competes in the ALMS, where they have the freedom to design and test their newest technological advances.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: What If Audi Joined F1? (R10_Telemetry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R10_Telemetry* »_
Unfortunately, F1 is too restrictive and directly hinders Audi's ability to showcase it's engineering prowess. This is precisely why Audi competes in the ALMS, where they have the freedom to design and test their newest technological advances. 

I actually prefer seeing Audi in a less restrictive series like sportscar, touring car in the '80s, etc. Still, you can't help but love seeing an Audi F1 car in the pixels.


----------



## R10_Telemetry (Feb 19, 2007)

*Re: What If Audi Joined F1? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
I actually prefer seeing Audi in a less restrictive series...

Let me know if you plan to make it to any of the ALMS series races this year - If so, make sure to come by and say hello.


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: What If Audi Joined F1? (R10_Telemetry)*

Over the last 6 months I have noticed that Audi Sport actualy has a very limited involvent in their sports car program. The racing program was outsourced to Championracing.
It seems if Audi is busy behind the seens with something. Mabye a new racing program? WRC, F1, etc???
I am a huge fan of Audi and their motorsport program. BUT Audi has been in Sports Cars for too long. I am 18 and everyone around me doesnt like Audi and realy doesnt care about endurance racing. Le Mans in most countires only apeals to die hard motorsport enthusiasts......... 
In general outside the USA the only motorsport everyone knows is Formula 1 (dont get me wrong, I hate F1). Walk up to the average person and ask him who Tom Kristensen is and he wont know, but he will know who michael Schumacher is.
If Audi wants to be the leading car manufacture by 2015 then 1 thing they must do is compete with both BMW and Mercedes on the track. Formula 1 is the best way to do this. 
I am part of the upcoming generation who still think BMW and Merc is better than Audi 
They dont care about Le Mans , its just Formula 1 
I pearsonaly think Audi should go into F1, to promote itself. 
REMEMBER the Auto Union and the 4 rings was formed by HORCH, AUDI, DKW and Wanderer to go compete in the World Grand Prix Championship (Formula 1 in the 30s) Formula 1 is a great part of Audis motorsport heritage!
I know people are now going to say..........."Its too expensive" "It will take too long to be competative" "There is no technology transfer"
So What?
"Its too expensive" ? Bull @@@@ Spyker is in Formula 1 for crying out loud! Audi has much more money that that little Dutch car maker.
Formula 1 is the best way for Audi to promote itself. The lack of technology transfer doesnt matter. The Audi brand promoting itself is much more important! 
Anyway, Audi cant expect to do Endurance racing forever! 
Look at this trend.
Toyota at Le Mans 1990-99 then went to F1
BMW Le Mans 1990's then F1 with Williams
Mercedes Le Mans early 1990's then F1 with Mclaren
Formula 1 is the logical next step........
If Audi goes to anything else that would be regressing.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: What If Audi Joined F1? (lappies)*

Well, why don't(for the North American market) VW build an Audi factory in the US that makes A/S4 or 5 model cars, and go NASCAR racing? Makes sense to me, but as George said, I'd rather see Audi in a less restrictive series, and NASCAR is as-if not even more-restrictive than F1. F1 is still largely a cult sport here in the US, and is only notable due to Speed Channel's excellent F1 coverage that rivals their NASCAR coverage. If only they'd do the same for ALMS...


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: What If Audi Joined F1? (lappies)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lappies* »_Over the last 6 months I have noticed that Audi Sport actualy has a very limited involvent in their sports car program. 


would that coincide with the racing season ending north of the equator??


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: What If Audi Joined F1? (chernaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chernaudi* »_Well, why don't(for the North American market) VW build an Audi factory in the US that makes A/S4 or 5 model cars, and go NASCAR racing? Makes sense to me

that makes no sense at all to me. Just to start, given the global economy do you think VAG would want to deal with US unions and the cost to profit margin?


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)

*Re: What If Audi Joined F1? ([email protected])*

oh and just to stir the pot

Schumacher/Audi F1 gmbh is an open url


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: What If Audi Joined F1? (16v)*

For Audi Sport having limited involvment with the R10, I don't think so. The reason that the cars are based out of Champion Racing in Pompano Beach, FL is because the ALMS races in North America. And the Miami area is a lot closer to the circuits than Inglostadt. So it's just logistics. So that's why their in south Florida.
And on the NASCAR remarks, it does make sense from a marketing stand point. But then again, why would VW build a factory here, when it would be cheaper just to import the cars? And that was to illustrate the first thing that needs to be remembered: NASCAR had made it so foreign automakers have to build cars in the US. VW clearly doesn't want a US plant, so that doesn't matter.
The second is that VAG doesn't give a rat's behind about NASCAR. It's probably more restrictive about its rules than F1, and is nearly as expensive for a factory to do a whole season. And to do that, without being able to utilize their technical prowless, makes no sense to Volkswagen Group or Audi. So they see NASCAR as kind of a waste of time. In addition to dealing with the economical issues and the like, VAG will look at it as a waste of time, as they already have plenty or factory space in Europe.
So unless some one takes it upon themselves as a privateer(highly unlikely to say the least), there'll be no Audi/VW presence in NASCAR anytime soon.


_Modified by chernaudi at 9:09 PM 2-28-2007_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: What If Audi Joined F1? ([email protected])*

What exactly is stopping Audi from joining F1?LeMans?
I think the introduction of the Peugeot 908 is a good opportunity for Audi to leave with there heads high.If there is one company that has ALWAYS given Audi Motorsport a run for there money it was Peugeot.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: What If Audi Joined F1? (R10_Telemetry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R10_Telemetry* »_
Let me know if you plan to make it to any of the ALMS series races this year - If so, make sure to come by and say hello.

PM sent. If you care to share your info, send to [email protected] I'll be in Sebring, and likely at Lime Rock and Mid Ohio as well... but definitely at Sebring.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: What If Audi Joined F1? (Wizard-of-OD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wizard-of-OD* »_What exactly is stopping Audi from joining F1?LeMans?


In short....
1.) Money - it's already been invested in the R10's development. Further, for less money, they can get more headlines and be dominant versus more money and not winning races like BMW.
2.) Philosophy - Audi likes to research a series and its rules, then engineer the crap out of their cars to be utterly dominant of a series, transferring technology to the street in many cases, and eventually being forced out because they become too dominant (Touring Car, Sportscar) or the series implodes / they pull out due to an unsafe environment (Rally circa Group B).


----------



## dani_17 (Mar 1, 2007)

*Re: What If Audi Joined F1? ([email protected])*

Congratulations!
The designs are great!, and it doesn't look like a crazy design proposal, it feels lika a real concept that would very well match audi's image in the case audi did the big step to get into F1.
I don't think audi will get into F1 anytime soon, since it's a big investment and they might not do as well a as the R8 and R10 project for a fraction of the price.
But who knows, they are broadening their product range with the R8, Q7 (also TDI) and the S and RS models quite quickly, and their main rivals are deeply into F1, so it might make sense in a marketing and branding point of view to fight them in F1 too.
¿Could we have a wallpaper sized image of the audi's? 1280x1024 or 1600x1280?


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: What If Audi Joined F1? (R10_Telemetry)*


_Quote, originally posted by *R10_Telemetry* »_
Unfortunately, F1 is too restrictive and directly hinders Audi's ability to showcase it's engineering prowess. This is precisely why Audi competes in the ALMS, where they have the freedom to design and test their newest technological advances. 

True, but the average F1 fan around the world is probably not aware of the FIA's constantly changing regulations. What they see is Ferrari and Renault kicking butt, and that image rubs off on their production cars.


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: What If Audi Joined F1? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
1.) Money - it's already been invested in the R10's development. Further, for less money, they can get more headlines and be dominant versus more money and not winning races like BMW.








....BMW


----------



## Shox Boy (Jun 25, 2003)

Those are nice prototypes pictures. It would be nice to see Audi in F1 but like everyone said, don't think they will do it.
Just wondering how would the V12 TDI Diesel engine compare to the current V8 gas engines? I don't really know the engine specs of either engines so anyone out there knows?
But if F1 decides to go green, it may be a good chance for Audi to jump in.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (Shox Boy)*

Here's the specs as far as I know of the R8 LMP, R10 LMP and current F1 engines(HP and torque are estimates).
Audi R8
Horsepower: [email protected] rpm(2002), [email protected] 6250rpm(Audi Powered Lola LMP)
Torque: 516 ft/[email protected] rpm
Displacement: 3.6 liters/219 CI
Asperation/induction: Twin Garrett trubos, 32.2-29.9mm restictor(depnding on year), Audi/Bosch FSI direct injection, Twin alumininum plenum intake(one per cylinder bank), individual runner per cylinder. 
Fuel: 100-102 octane unleaded gasoline(Shell, Total/Elf, Sunoco)
Audi R10 TDI.
Horsepower: Est. [email protected] approx 4750-5250rpm
Torque: Est. 811-885 ft/lbs @ approx 3000 rpm.
Displacement: 5.5 liters/335 CI
Asperation/induction: Twin Garrett variable vane geometry turbos, 39.9mm restictors, Audi/Bosch TDI direct diesel injection w/piezo-electirc injectors, Twin aluminum or carbon fiber plenums(one per bank), individual runner.
Fuel: Shell VPower GTL ultra low sulphur diesel.
2.4 liter F1 V8
Horsepower: est. [email protected],000 rpm.
Torque: est. 260 ft/[email protected] unknown rpm.
Displacement: 2.4 liters/146 ci.
Asperation/induction: Naturally Asperated, carbon fiber intake w/individual runner per cylinder.
Hope that helps, as I don't follow F1.


----------



## CarbonFibre (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (chernaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chernaudi* »_2.4 liter F1 V8
Horsepower: est. [email protected],000 rpm.


From what I've heard, the old V10s were between 900 and 1000 horsepower, but the new V8s surely haven't reached the 900s.


----------



## QUATTR0 (Dec 1, 2005)

*Re: (chernaudi)*

2.4L V8 F1 engines are closer to 750-800 hp, and I think the torque is lower than 240 ft-lbs as well, as the engines are highly oversquare to be able to achieve those high rpms. Probably under 200 ft-lbs. is my guess.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: What If Audi Joined F1? ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_transferring technology to the street in many cases

Funny thing is Audi didnt transfer alot of parts they were supposed to from the DTM V8 to street cars namely suspension parts.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: What If Audi Joined F1? (Wizard-of-OD)*

Sportscar has given FSI and pushed development of the V12 TDI.


----------

